# Happy 11th Birthday Sydney!!!



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

My beautiful girl turns 11 years old today, Happy Birthday Syd!!









here's a little video I put together for her:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcEdT4NttNk


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Sydney!

That is such a nice video!! She looks so good for 11 years young


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

what a nice looking girl! She looks wonderful in the video. HAppy Bday Sydney!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Kelly, that video was priceless! Sydney







greeting the cow, jumping through the agility tire, wearing her blue ribbon, playing in her kiddie pool.. and so very much more! What a proud, beautiful, stunning HAPPY girl is Sydney! Happy Birthday, gorgeous spotted Sydney-grrrlie!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Syd!!!

Kelly I didn't realize she was 10 when we met up
she is a spitfire and full of energy!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

The world of "spots". Happy Birthday Syd! Nice video, love the picture in the snow.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Sidney. I watched your video in awe this morning with coffee in hand. Beautiful video, and the love you have for your sweetie really made my morning. Thank you!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday and many, many more beautiful Sydney!









Kelly - what a great video. She is such a gorgeous and talented girl and your love for her comes out of your every writing and picture that you post. There were so many favorites - loved the zoomies in the yard, but I think my favorite was one of her in the snow. It reminded me of a Bev Doolittle painting. A great artist whose subjects become part of the background in the painting and you really have to look for them sometimes before they become apparent. She has the prettiest markings of any Dal I've ever seen!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday!


> Originally Posted By: littledmcKelly I didn't realize she was 10 when we met up
> she is a spitfire and full of energy!


Neither did I, she acts years younger than she is.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Sydney says "Thank You!!" to everyone for their birthday wishes!! Sydney is a "super senior" lol, she has lots of energy and spunk, many people think she is only 4 or 5 years old when they meet her in person, I've even had people ask me if she was still in the "puppy bracket", from 8 months-2 years old!

She is my first dog (had one prior family dog that still lives with my parents) and my first Dalmatian, she means the world to me and I treasure every moment we spend together, even when she is being fresh and stealing whole loaves of bread off the counters!

We are having her cake tonight and I will post some pics of the birthday girl enjoying her treat!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Belated!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

She's so gorgeous!!


----------

